# male or female?



## jamelyn77 (Mar 7, 2010)

hello this is my first post and i was hoping to find out at what age i will be able to tell the sex of my tegu .... bought as a hatchling in august 09 he/she is about six and a half months now . Im new to forums and not sure... can anyone hazard a guess or let me know when jowls would form in a male I do not feel the presence of any bbs so Im thinking shes a she but it would be nice to know for sure thanks for any help


----------



## reptastic (Mar 7, 2010)

i wanna say female but wont say that for sure. im not sure if the bumps show up at a certain length or age. i have a tegu who was born in june and is belived to be a male but at almost 9 mo. and 4' (excluding the 11" of tail he dropped) their are no bumps so now im thinking female; however he has started to form jowls. sometimes you just have to wait til there a year old i guess. but from what i have read jowls are suppose to form around a year old, bumps should be visible around 2-3'. how long is he/she you can always have her probed by a qualified vet! very beautiful gu btw!


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 7, 2010)

Not sure but im getting male vibes. My tegu Zero is 9 months and 3' on whom I can feel bb's and when he goes to the bathroom and I watch I can see his two "things" pop out. He also has little jowls, I guess it all depends on the tegu themselves much like humans hit maturity at different ages but generally around the same time.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for the input i guess i will just have to be patient !


----------



## Dark-Angel (Mar 10, 2010)

Tegus have hardly any visual differences between gender... The only way you will be certain is to get it probed by someone who has experience with lizards.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ No.... You can feel for beads and watch the jowl size and get a good accuracy rate.


----------

